# "Dat is mijn probleem niet" of "Dat is niet mijn probleem"?



## coup de pouce

Welk voorstel is beter?
_
Dat is mijn probleem niet
_
of 

_Dat is niet mijn probleem_

Volgens mijn grammatica moet je de eerste structuur gebruiken maar als ik een blik op google werp, zie ik dat de tweede is meer frequent.

Wat is jullie mening?


----------



## Lopes

Mijn mening is "dat is niet mijn probleem".

Ik bedoel, ik gebruik alleen "dat is niet mijn probleem"  Ik bedoel niets vervelends.


----------



## Suehil

I would use 'dat is niet mijn probleem' to translate 'that is not my problem (something else is)' and 'dat is mijn probleem niet' for 'that's not *my* problem (it is someone else's)'


----------



## Lopes

Suehil said:


> 'dat is mijn probleem niet' for 'that's not *my* problem (it is someone else's)'



Je kan ook onderscheid maken tussen 'dát is niet m'n probleem' en 'dat is niet míjn probleem'


----------



## Suehil

Ook, ja


----------



## elroy

Suehil said:


> 'dat is mijn probleem niet' for 'that's not *my* problem (it is someone else's)'


 In het Duits zou je in dit geval "mein Problem ist das nicht" zeggen.  Zou je ook in het Nederlands "mijn probleem is dat niet" kunnen zeggen?

("Das ist mein Problem nicht" zou je in het Duits niet zeggen.)


----------



## HKK

Je kan zeggen "Mijn probleem is dat niet", maar het is wel heel nadrukkelijk en ik denk dat het bruut zou overkomen. Ik heb het nog nooit iemand horen zeggen.

Overigens zou ik allebei de zinnen gebruiken voor beide nuances zoals beschreven door Suehil. Ik zou het verschil maken door nadruk te leggen op ofwel 'dat' ofwel 'mijn'.


----------



## Joannes

Suehil said:


> I would use 'dat is niet mijn probleem' to translate 'that is not my problem (something else is)' and 'dat is mijn probleem niet' for 'that's not *my* problem (it is someone else's)'


Helemaal mee eens!



elroy said:


> In het Duits zou je in dit geval "mein Problem ist das nicht" zeggen.  Zou je ook in het Nederlands "mijn probleem is dat niet" kunnen zeggen?


Nee, theoretisch mogelijk maar zeg je niet, volledig akkoord met HKK (de nachtraaf ).


----------

